# who forgot.........................



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

that the clocks went forward last night?



good job it happens at the weekend eh


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

We didn't, mind you as we had a late night it means I'm extra tired LOL :cheer2:


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Ye GodsJet lag and a clock shift...... sod this I'm going back to bed:ranger:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Not me cos we don't until April but for some reason my mobile phones clocks have all change .


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> that the clocks went forward last night?
> 
> 
> 
> good job it happens at the weekend eh


It's the weekend???


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> that the clocks went forward last night?
> 
> 
> 
> good job it happens at the weekend eh


I dunno,between 7:30 and 8:30 on Monday morning would suit me just fine


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Only remembered this morning!! And right now its 8.00pm and is still bright!! Hopefully the summer sun will soon follow!!

Ni


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well my poor OH changed his phone time last night as he had to be up at 4am to fly over here. However, his phone also changed itself, so he ended up being an hour ahead and couldnt understand what was going on when he arrived at Gatwick an hour early???!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> Well my poor OH changed his phone time last night as he had to be up at 4am to fly over here. However, his phone also changed itself, so he ended up being an hour ahead and couldnt understand what was going on when he arrived at Gatwick an hour early???!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


At least it wasn't the autumn & going the other way, he'd have missed his flight !


----------



## Keidik (Nov 26, 2008)

Mine went forward a day early ...on the Saturday... My mobile phone insists it's a day later than it really is, even when I try and change it...That's very confusing!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

I forgot but it did not matter hahahah nothing does now I am taking the tablets


----------

